# Got my member pack



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

Got My member pack on Sat morn, big thanks to those who made it up and despatched it 8) Lots of goodies and some great reading.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to the club


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

Same here, arrived this morning, well chuffed and as dave said, lots of reading 

Dave, you been able to access your signature picture?


----------



## shanecampsall (May 7, 2007)

still NOT GOT MINE signed up b4 donnington had email saying been sent out also stupid me orderd t-shirt ,hat,stickers, 3weeks ago when i orderd say delivery 10 days still nothing no wondering people lose intrest in club :evil:  :twisted: :? :x


----------



## shanecampsall (May 7, 2007)

also what the hell is wrong with my sig thats not my car  :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

shanecampsall said:


> still NOT GOT MINE signed up b4 donnington had email saying been sent out also stupid me orderd t-shirt ,hat,stickers, 3weeks ago when i orderd say delivery 10 days still nothing no wondering people lose intrest in club :evil:  :twisted: :? :x


When ordering anything we state that it can take up to 6 weeks and as already pointed out we are all volunteers and we run this club in our spare time. :? but if youâ€™d like to cover my wages, get someone to do all of my housework, cook the dinner, look after the kids, walk the dog, cover my club sec role and do anything else that may come up in the day to day running of my life then I will personally make sure you get same day delivery of anything you order in future. :wink: 

Your Membership pack was posted on Friday. How long it takes to get to you once posted is up to the Post Office. Send all complaints to postoffice.co.uk. :wink:

The Merchandise = as I canâ€™t keep every item of stock in my house :roll: I do have to order somethingâ€™s in when orders have been placed. This has been done and an e-mail was sent as I said as soon as I receive it will be posted out to you. 

Iâ€™m really sorry to hear that you are not happy with our service  if you would like to volunteer to help us improve it  please PM or e-mail at [email protected] Iâ€™m sure Iâ€™ll find something for you to do. :wink: 

Thank you for your patience and understanding. 

Terri :-*


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

tod said:


> Same here, arrived this morning, well chuffed and as dave said, lots of reading
> 
> Dave, you been able to access your signature picture?


Not even tried to be honest, what can you do with it?


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

It's OK, contacted the team and the new sig pictures will be getting created over the next couple of weeks


----------

